# Good Campground In Black Hills



## Michigan26RS (Feb 23, 2005)

Went to the Black Hills the last week of June, 2005 and stayed at the Rafter J Bar Ranch campground near Hill City, SD. This is in the heart of the Black Hills and near Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse, and Custer State Park. Did alot of research on the web prior and had read good reviews about this campground. Turned out to be a very nice campground and I would definitely recommend it to others. Let me say that our preference is to sat at State Parks when possible as we usually prefer them over the more commercial private campgrounds. However, we have become somewhat dependant on the electricity and Custer State Park did not have hookups. The Rafter J Bar campground is a little pricey at around $40 a night with two kids, but it is well layed out with lots of space. They have about 5 or 6 campground areas all with well layed out camp sites and there is a large meadow (open space) in the center of the campground that gives the place a very spreadout feel. The pool was large and had a hot tub which the kids really liked. They also have a stable on the property with horse rides into the Black Hills. Bathrooms and showers were well maintained too. The place seems to be run by a lot of young adults and teenagers, but they were nice and helpful. Never had the feeling of too many rules or stuffy campers like you find as some of the private campgrounds that cater to the retired crowd and their 40 foot motor homes. Although there were some very large units staying there, most of the campers were families like ours. We did not see any other private campgrounds in the area that looked as nice as this campground. Custer State Park looked very good though and they have buffalo right next to the campground whcih is very cool.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report.

We will be staying there the week after next. A friend of ours stayed there last year and liked it also.

We're traveling from NJ, getting very excited about the trip.

Mike


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I needed this info, we are heading out in my folks Class A in early sept. Thanks again


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

schrade said:


> I needed this info, we are heading out in my folks Class A in early sept. Thanks again
> [snapback]44914[/snapback]​


We will be in this campground sept 20. hope its nice


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

We will be staying at Heartland in Hermosa the week of aug 14th. I'll send a report when we return. We decided against Rafter J on price and the fact that we don't plan on being at the campground that much. Heartland RV park has everything we needed and the location better fit the sites we are going to go see.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Fullcrew said:


> schrade said:
> 
> 
> > I needed this info, we are heading out in my folks Class A in early sept.Â Thanks again
> ...


Fullcrew,

How was your stay at Rafter J last year?


----------

